
Are the Navy UFOs “Real,” or Just in the Low Information Zone? - apsec112
https://www.metabunk.org/threads/are-the-navy-ufos-real-or-just-in-the-low-information-zone.10921/
======
tgflynn
But the airspace of a US carrier strike group shouldn't really be a "low
information zone".

------
simonblack
Electronic artifacts.

When several naked eyes and several radars can agree on a single object, maybe
then I might be willing to accept that there may be a physical object there.
Otherwise, no.

